# egg share @ origin



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hi there people  

im hoping some one can give us information please on egg share at origin, my dp and i are hoping to share my eggs in return for treatment and we have our first appointment on september 20th....

i have been a patient at origin before with a previous partner,unfortunatly we wer unsuccesful,we also had a full cycle at sims in dublin,this ended in m/c at 8 weeks 

i am a good responder to the medication and on both occasions have ended up with 17 eggs,so pinkys crossed this time for me and my dp...

good luck ladies...and loadsa babydust sprinkled over you all   xxx


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

may i add also,sorry to be a pickler but after reading old post from throughout this thread,i would also consider egg shaing at the rvh although, do i go to them to find a recipient/advertise or how does it work

thankyou xxx


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

thank you so much for your reply,

i was with origin about 5 years ago and to be hnest i didnt feel like i got brilliant attention considering we had just thrown out 5grand + for icsi treatment, nearly 6 years on im still no further forward altho i did acheive a pregnancy with sims clinic dublin so was really happy that i was a bit further forward at acheiving that stage,

im going to get all my bloods done and im actually going to make the call to care today... 

thank u again so much and i really wish u all the best.. 

keep intouch and keep me updated about your brilliant pregnancy journey!!!

lisa xxx


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hey 

A CLOSER CLINIC IS ALWAYS A BONUS...ITS NOT TO FAR A TRIP TO MANCHESTER SO HOPEFULLY GET AN APP SOON!!

I TEND TO BE SWAYING MORE TOWARDS MANCHESTER NOW COME TO THINK OF IT SO FINGERS CROSSED  

THANKS FOR THE REPLY FOLKS,
BEST WISHES TO ALL!! XXX


----------

